# Pocket and I



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Well I thought I would start a journal of pockets and my progress lately! 
Today I thought I would go and lounge her in our new arena that isn't finished yet but can still be used. I was home sick from school so it was just me. Pocket had just come in from the paddock so she was pretty excited. 
I got her up there and next minute our two other thoroughbreds came running up to the fence of the paddock next to us. I thought "oh great" red (one of the horses) will probably carry on next to us. Luckily he didn't and so I started lounging pocket , she has only been lounged in a round yard and we were in a rectangle arena so I started off slow.
She was doing great until I asked her to slow down and she threw her head up and pulled back aggressively on the lounge rope. Pocket hates having a lot of pressure on her head ( something we are working on) and so when she pulled back she backed up about 4 metres but I managed to stop her ( she is a 500 kg horse and I am a 14 year old girl so had to put all my weight against her). She did this once more but stopped when she heard my voice. Other than those two moments she went really well and I was so proud of her! 
I am currently riding her over trotting poles and cavelleti and am really hoping to start some small jumps soon. 

Thumbs up to ya if you read all that haha ! I will keep updating this thread as I work/ ride pocket.


----------

